# existe t'il pilote pour epson DX6050 comp os 9.2?



## calamot 9 (10 Août 2007)

j'ai vu dans une annonce commerciale ebay qu'il était livre  ... epson est infoutu de répondre.. me renvoiesur gim.print...ou je n'aie pas trouvé. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

Visiblement non, sur le site Epson il n'y a que des pilotes Windows et Mac OS X, et nulle part, il n'est annonc&#233; que ce produit est compatible avec OS 9..


----------

